# funcion si encadenada



## hacmurphy (Oct 14, 2005)

tengo una formula si, que debe poner determinados valores dadas ciertas circunstancias:

si       >= 24                poner    25
si       <> 1,24              poner el valor de la celda
si       <=1                   poner 2
si la celda origen           poner 0
    tiene otro valor 
      (error) o texto

la tengo planteada asi: 
=IF(B1>=24%;25%;IF(B1>=1%;B1;IF(B1>-6000%;2%;"NA")))
=IF(B1>24%;25%;IF(B1>1%;B1;IF(B1<=1%;2;"F")))

bueno, de mil maneras, probe pero no logro que haga cumplir todas las condiciones.
Si alguien es capaz de ver el error, lo agradezco.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 14, 2005)

No entiendo bien qué es lo que desea como resultados.  ¿Hablamos de seis fórmulas/caso distinctos en seis celdas o una sola fórmula en una celda con seis o siete niveles de evaluación?


----------



## Ronald Moore (Oct 14, 2005)

Pruebe:

=IF(ISNUMBER(B1),IF(B1>=24%,25%,IF(B1<=1%,2%,B1)),0)


----------



## hacmurphy (Dec 28, 2005)

perfecto! muchas gracias!!!


----------

